# mon g4 ne demmare plus



## garfield02 (8 Décembre 2005)

salut au boulot j'ai un powermac g4 (le gris) et mon collegue a voulu testé de la ram dessus et depuis il demmare plus du tout
il s'allume 2 seconde au chrono, on entend le ventilo tourné, il ya un petit claquement au niveau de l'arriere du lecteur cd je crois puis il s'eteint aussitot
pas de de zapper la pram, rien, nada, j'ai enlever la pile, debranché le lecteur cd, mais ca n'a rien fait
je sais pas si ca peux etre lier aux ram qu'il a voulu mettre.....
il yavait aussi un cd d'install de tiger version ibook coincé dans le lecteur j'ai reussi a l'enlever en forcant un peu car le lecteur s'ouvre pas a fond, parceque l'ordi se coupe avant 

merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
tu peux essayer un reset de la carte mère : le petit bouton noir et rond sur cette carte. Eteints ton Mac et appuie une seule fois et brièvement dessus.


----------



## garfield02 (11 Décembre 2005)

meme en faisant un reset de la carte mere, ya rien


----------



## garfield02 (11 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> meme en faisant un reset de la carte mere, ya rien


ya juste une petite lumiere rouge qui s'allume juste avant que k'ordi ss'eteind pres des emplacements pour les barrette memoire je sais pas ce que c'est,


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si ca peux etre lier aux ram qu'il a voulu mettre.....



Bah y a de fortes chances quand même... 
La ram est pas compatible voilà tout, ou défectueuse, virez-là vous verrez bien.

Pour éjecter un CD coincé, tu laisses appuyer sur le bouton de la souris pendant le démarrage.


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

bin c'est pareil, en virant la ram, rien, j'ai debranché les periph aussi
j'appuie sur le bouton, le ventilateur se met en route et c'est tout, il s'arrete ausitot
ya une solution?????


----------



## bobthefox (13 Décembre 2005)

regarde aussi du cote de l'alimentation peut etre ........

elle est peut etre fatiguée.


----------



## ntx (13 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce que quand tu appuies sur l'interupteur il s'allume et s'éteint dès que tu le relaches ?
Si oui, il semble qu'il faille un reset de la carte mère. Ré-essayes la manoeuvre. J'ai du poster il y a quelques temps de cela le lien vers une page d'Apple qui expliquait la manoeuvre. Une petite recherche sur le forum ...


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

oui il s'eteint aussitot
j'ai fait le reset de la carte mere (petit bouton noir sur socle argent pres de la pile) et nada


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

j'ai meme essayé une autre pile et ca viens pas de ca, j'ai changé le cable d'alim...  pareil


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> oui il s'eteint aussitot
> j'ai fait le reset de la carte mere (petit bouton noir sur socle argent pres de la pile) et nada



Là, tu as fait un reset PMU, sur cette machine qui doit être un G4 quicksilver.

Pour faire un reset de carte mère :

1. Débranche ta machine
2. Appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation de l'unité centrale.
3. Ouvre l'UC, enlève la batterie
4. Laisse comme ça 10 mn.
5. Remet la batterie.
6. Appuie sur le bouton d'alim.


Pour faire un reset de PMU :

1. Eteins la machine, débranche le cordon d'alim.
2. Appuie une seule fois sur le bouton S1. *Et une seule, hein ! *Sinon, tu peux flinguer ta PRAM
3. Attend 10 secondes, rebranche le cordon d'alim.
4. Redémarre.

Si tu n'as pas fais une de ces deux manip exactement comme ça, tu n'as rien fait.

Si aucune de ces deux manips ne fonctionnent et que tu es sûr de ta pile : SAV.


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 2. Appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation de l'unité centrale.



c'est bien le gros bouton rond sur lequel on appuie quand on demarre ???
sinon oui c'est bien un quick silver 
oki j'essaye ca


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien le gros bouton rond sur lequel on appuie quand on demarre ???
> sinon oui c'est bien un quick silver
> oki j'essaye ca



Oui, çuila même.


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

mais PMU c'est quoi alors? pasque moi connait bien un PMU mais ca doit pas etre le bon
et faire un reset PMU consiste en quoi?


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> mais PMU c'est quoi alors? pasque moi connait bien un PMU mais ca doit pas etre le bon
> et faire un reset PMU consiste en quoi?


Le PMU, c'est le Power Management Unit, qui gère à la fois l'alimentation, l'horloge et la PRAM.


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

ca marche pas, ca fait toujours pareil
merci quand meme, si ya plus que le s.a.v. pour me sauver


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

garfield02 a dit:
			
		

> bin c'est pareil, en virant la ram, rien, j'ai debranché les periph aussi
> j'appuie sur le bouton, le ventilateur se met en route et c'est tout, il s'arrete ausitot
> ya une solution?????



Quand tu as viré la RAM,tu l'a fais en enlevant les barettes une à une, et en testant à chaque fois ? 
Question conne : tu as toujours laissé une barette ?
Question moins conne : tu as essayé d'enlever toutes les barettes et d'en mettre une qui vient d'ailleurs ?


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

reponse très conne : non je ne les ai pas testé ailleurs, je les ai enlevé les trois et j'en ai remis une a la fois, j'ai essayé une fois aussi sans barrette ; fallait pas????
et non j'ai pas non plus essayé une barrete exterieur, 
donc tes questions sont pas conne mais moi par contre.....


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

heu par contre dois-je refaire un reset care mere ou pmu???


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Non, ne refais pas. Teste les barettes ailleurs, teste d'autres barettes dans la machine.


----------



## garfield02 (13 Décembre 2005)

j'ai testé les barrette ailleurs et elle sont bonnes, et inversement j'ai testé une autre barrette mais les symptomes perciste


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

Alors y'a un truc de flingué. Pas l'alim, vu les symptomes. => SAV.


----------



## cabanone (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, Que faire?

Après avoir posé une barrette samsung 512 dans mon G4 800 quicksilver, mon G4 s'allummait puis s'éteignait aussitôt (4 secondes après). A chaque allumage un bref signal lumineux rouge apparait sur la carte mère. Un SAV ,après avoir essayé le reset, la pile, m'a dit que c'était l'alimentation. Retour d'atelier, l'on me dit que c'était la carte et le processeur qui étiaent fichus...Or, une carte mère est très resistante....

J'ai donc commandé une nouvelle carte mère que j'ai changée, mais sans succès, l'ordinateur s'allume et s'éteind aussitôt(sauf qu'avant pendant qqs secondes un ventilateur se mettait à tourner). 

Conclusion: beaucoup de  réparateurs sont amateurs-bidouilleurs  (y compris chez Apple). Je pense qu'il y a un mauvais contact électrique, dans le G4, sans doute un fil, en partie sectionné à force d'ouvrir et fermer l'ordinateur; un électronicien équipé doit pouvoir localiser la panne. Alors, s'il y a une école d'électronique près de chez toi, trouve un élève ingénieur qui te dépannera ; c'est que je vais faire. Je te tiens informé, tiens moi informé de que tu as trouvé de ton coté

Pierre


----------

